# Chick peas (Garbanzos?)



## Mad Cook (Aug 25, 2017)

I always soak them for a long time but the last lot I cooked, I soaked for 36 hours (changing water) and then boiled for the normal amount of time and longer - and longer. After 5 hours I gave up and chucked them away. The just wouldn't soften. Before you ask, they were well within the "Use by" date

Been asked to make a lot of hummous for a thing on Monday (Bank Holiday - don't ask). I've bought the chick peas from a different shop and I may cook them in my (not very) Slow Cooker. We will see what we will see.

I know, you're all about to tell me to use tinned/canned but it's not as good made from tinned chick peas.


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 25, 2017)

One of the few foods I do not eat...   

Ross


----------



## CraigC (Aug 25, 2017)

Do you have a pressure cooker?


----------



## blissful (Aug 25, 2017)

I've had dried chick peas/garbanzo beans cook without soaking previously, in 45 minutes at boiling. You might be surprised. Give it a try.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 30, 2017)

the secret to easy cooking for garbanzo beans is using canned beans.


----------



## blissful (Aug 30, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> the secret to easy cooking for garbanzo beans is using canned beans.





I cook/pressure can beans too. I don't precook them before canning them. I have a variety of 6 kinds of beans, about 7-9 jars of each. That should do it for the year.


----------

